# ?s



## gbaldwin75 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was wondering if i could make crucibles out of the refrectory cement mix, that there is a recipe for on the backyard foundry? if not ehat could i make them out of? 
i was also wondering about electronic assayers. yay or nay?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 15, 2008)

You can make crucible with a lot of things. I'm not sure your refractory would hold it, it should not break. I know my melting dished are made of Magnesia (MgO).

There is a lot of information about home made crucibles on the backyardmetalcasting forum


----------

